# My flat bread



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

I used the no knead recipe for the dough, let it set overnight.  This morning I made this flat bread, with smoked ham, mozzarella cheese, fontinella cheese, and romano cheese, Italian seasonings, garlic powder. It was delicious!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks delicious...
kadesma


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 23, 2008)

My favorite food in the world is bread. Any kind of bread, I have never found a bread I didn't like. Would you like to share your recipe for your flat bread?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> My favorite food in the world is bread. Any kind of bread, I have never found a bread I didn't like. Would you like to share your recipe for your flat bread?



She used this one: http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...tbread-with-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/ We were discussing it in the pizza thread the other day.

Warning: The woman who writes that blog swears sometimes, in case that's an issue for you. I think she's hilarious


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> She used this one: http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...tbread-with-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/ We were discussing it in the pizza thread the other day.
> 
> Warning: The woman who writes that blog swears sometimes, in case that's an issue for you. I think she's hilarious


 
that is the recipe I used. I haven't read the whole blog, I just scrolled down for the recipe  I just made stuffed crust pizza with this dough, yummy!!

attached is the photo of the pizza.


----------



## stinemates (Feb 23, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> My favorite food in the world is bread. Any kind of bread, I have never found a bread I didn't like. Would you like to share your recipe for your flat bread?



I am the exact same way. Even for sandwiches.. meat is just a little bit of flavor enhancement to the bread. It's all about the bread!!


----------



## stinemates (Feb 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> that is the recipe I used. I haven't read the whole blog, I just scrolled down for the recipe  I just made stuffed crust pizza with this dough, yummy!!
> 
> attached is the photo of the pizza.



That pizza looks AMAZING. Great job. I'm hungry!


----------



## abdulla (Feb 24, 2008)

Tank u very much for being very kind and helpfull,I am an engineer,married,father of 7 daughters.I have no experience about cooking,my aim goal is to learn from u the right ways of cooking so that I convay this to my wife,i also hope to understand better about healthy and usefull food .
thank you
best regards to all
Abdulla


----------



## sameerkulkarni87 (Feb 24, 2008)

the pizzas look awesome....


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladycook, your breads look yummy, a person can do alot with flat bread.Thanks for the pics.


----------

